# What do you all think of the Craftsman 305CC 24inch



## srobin20 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi All,

I was looking at purchasing a used 2009 24inch craftsman snow blower with a 305cc engine in it. From my research it seems the engine is a Briggs and Straton and the model I think is a 52907. I was looking at cub cadet 524 but it seems this might be a better machine for my money. From my research it seems craftsman does not make this particular model with this large an engine anymore? Does any one know why and have any advice for me on this particular model of snow blower?

Thanks everyone for your input


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Blower*

Sorry, too new and I don't know that model but I'd like to welcome you to the forum.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

If buying "recent used", I would scratch Craftsman off the list..
they are well known for being on the lower-end of the quality scale..
IMO avoid Craftsman, Cub Cadet, Troy-Bilt, Yard Machines, anything made by MTD, and any snowblower sold at Sears, Walmart, Sams Club, Costco or Tractor Supply..

Go with Ariens, Honda, Toro or Simplicity only, if looking at used snowblowers from the last 2 to 20 years..

If you want to go 20 to 40 years old, your options for quality machines opens up dramatically..

Scot


----------



## srobin20 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks sscotsman for the advice and thanks HCBPH for the welcome.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Options*

I have to agree that newer machines aren't up to the quality of some of the older machines. If you have the tools and ability, some of the older machines can be good values. Most will take some parts replacements or repairs, usually due to owner neglect but if the parts are available and you have the ability then it may be worth your consideration. Even if the motor is tanked, you can usually find a replacement that will work, several people here have done just that.

Ariens, Simplicity, Toro and yes even some of the older Craftsmans can be good values and give alot of years of service. It's a matter of doing your research and finding the right starting point.

If you're not in a hurry, with the end of season approaching many times you can find some great deals on both used and new machines.


----------

